# Alternative to Paypal?



## Applejuice (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, I LOVE this forum and I want to contribute BUT I'm an ideological zealot and I hate Paypal for being politically divisive and stepping outside the boundaries of their remit as a simple transaction facility.

Hope your genius developer boffins can come up with a solution. Thanks and keep up the great work! 

p.s. Did I mention I LOVE this forum?


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

PayPal Blocked Courage to Resist - Business Insider


----------



## Applejuice (Feb 21, 2014)

Cheers for the link Kipani but Wikileaks aside, Paypal is still no paragon of virtue.

http://www.paypalsucks.com/

There has to be a reason a site like that gets enough patronage to stay live.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've read they're really, really protective of buyers, but not so much sellers. I'd steer clear if you're trying to sell for big cash, but buying seems okay. I've never met anybody who had problems like that but always nice to know they exist. Thanks!


----------



## Applejuice (Feb 21, 2014)

Likewise Kipani, if I were capable of compromise, I'd bite the bullet but for me, it's a slippery slope. 

p.s. Wonder if I could squeeze in another proverb in somewhere.


----------

